# Possible representation v's definite publishing deal?



## Dave Watson (May 2, 2014)

Okay, so I've got an on offer of a publishing contract on the table from Permuted Press, one of the biggest horror houses in the States, and have been holding back on making a decision for a month now for two reasons. 

1 - Angry Robot were looking at the full MS, but have finally responded with an encouraging thanks but no thanks. (See the Rejection Letter thread)

2 - I got a call from an agent over two weeks ago who told me she's really enjoying the novel and to hold off Permuted until I hear from her again. She promised to be in touch the following week, but other than emails from her assistant in response to my emails keeping her updated about what's going on, I've not heard from them again. They're a pretty serious agency, with some big names like P.D. James and Bill Bryson on their client list.  

The original offer from Permuted was for the new novel plus my first novel and another short story. To keep them on the hook, I've agreed to them taking on the first novel and the short story, but haven't gave an answer on the new novel yet. 

So my quandry is, do I continue to continue to wait for the agent to get back to me, even though she might say no and meanwhile risk missing out on also publishing the new book with Permuted, or do I take the offer of publication? The agent seems to think the novel can do better than the deal Permuted have offered, and if she were to take me on as a client, it would give me a chance to have my work subbed to Big Six houses, which is where my real ambitions are.

What to do?!


----------



## Gavrushka (May 2, 2014)

Let the decision be made organically. (I contradict this in the conclusion... *snickers*) 

I've seen from your posts, both content and attitude, that you're a dynamic guy, so I'd spend a day on the phone expanding those options or, by process of elimination, zeroing you in on the best one.

You write well (I've read a chunk of one of your books) so you're a commodity of substantial value. - Go to market, stick a for sale sign on your head and see how many takers there are.

And if you return without a suitable offer then send a non-threatening reluctant-toned letter of intent to the agent you are waiting for, explaining you're concerned your concrete offer may be withdrawn...


----------



## Greimour (May 2, 2014)

Ultimately, the decision is yours. 

Seeking guidance is a good decision so long as you don't pin the task of making a decision on any said advisers. 
Doing so would only allow you to pass blame later should you regret any decision made.

In light of that, and in that believing from what I have seen of you so far on these forums means I can trust you to make up your own mind ... I will answer with what I believe would be my course of action.


- I would contact both parties.

To Permuted, I would say something along the lines of: "Before we press further with this book, is there room to remove my newer novel from the deal. It is the only thing holding me back at this time." < or anything that would provide me feedback and let me know they still have my stuff on the table.

To the agent, I would send something too - perhaps something stating that Permuted is revising the contract and you are becoming more tempted with their deal - requesting news of taking a route with them instead as that is where your bigger ambitions lie.

If both get back in touch, your options may still be open and you can follow the path your heart desires - or you may find that one path has closed where the other still exists.

Alternatively - if the agent fails to get back in touch, I would just go with permuted - at a later date if the agent does get in touch I would reply accordingly:

Although, me being me, perhaps not in a way that you should consider: "I am sorry, but your lack of reply made me uncomfortable and unhinged, so for the time being, I have gone with a company who shown a greater interest in my work. Please feel free to approach me if you wish to view my future work."

...

Anyway, to summarize.

I would request a response of some kind from both of them regarding my work (at the same time). If permuted replied, I would then give the agent 7 days to also reply before accepting their deal or negotiating a deal with them.

The agent and their publishing houses can still end up handling future works - you don't have to be contracted to the same publishing company/ies for life.


~Kev.

P.S. Edit::: I don't know enough about the publishing companies you mentioned to be completely accurate of my imagined response. If one company was little more than a printing press for example, I would hold out for the other or consider self publishing... as a printing press is little more than self publishing anyway. 

I am obviously relying on your knowledge of the companies to know if they are a viable option or not. If they are a viable option, the above listed course of action is probably the action I would take.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 2, 2014)

So let's talk from a business background (mine).

You hold the cards, the agency wants them to make money. Currently, you have an offer for distribution in the US (Just the US?), something the Agency would have to work towards.

Take the publication, and let the agents come to you and say "You're already published? That's awesome, let's go."

The only quandry - does the American firm want full distribution rights globally? And can the agency offer greater opportunity for publication?

A good way to look at this - the agency isn't offering to publish your book, just to take it to market. The publisher is offering publication.

If I'm you, I'd negotiate with the US firm for merely American distribution rights, with an opportunity for global distribution upon a certain achievement of distribution. Should they fail to do so, you retain the right to approach another publisher.

They probably wouldn't go for it without solid contract writing, so that's where your experience comes into play.

So maybe give me some clearer info?

How valuable is this agency vs. the current publication offer? Can they get you into publication on a 1.25X scale? 2X scale?

How hard up for money are you? What kind of offer for initial payment is the publisher offering?

Lastly, if you take the publication, wouldn't that just make you more valuable to an agency? You're a proven piece of profit. Seems downright silly to me they'd keep you waiting, does she know you have an offer on the line?

Also, I guess, what kind of services does the agency offer? Legal? Representation? Marketing?

Anything else I may be forgetting I'll ask later.


----------



## N J Xkey (May 2, 2014)

Total gut reaction here, and I know far less about these things than others. But I say hold off, wait for the agent's response. You've agreed to them publishing the first book anyway. Whatever happens you will have been published by a decent publisher. That means you are in a very strong position to get future books published, even if (which I don't think they will) the current publisher gets annoyed at waiting for your answer and doesn't then want the next book. I highly doubt that would happen anyway, the odds are they'd take it at a later date, they've already said they want it. They are business people, they must understand your position. Hold your nerve. YOU are in the strong position here. Don't play your hand too early.


----------



## Dave Watson (May 2, 2014)

Well dond't I feel like a horse's ass. Just got a call from the agency saying they'd emailed me a couple of times in the last few weeks. Turns out those emails went straight to my "spam" folder. Nice going Gmail! 

The agent loves the book and said she'd like to try and place it with a mainstream publisher, so I'm going to speak with her next week. Woo-hoo! 

Thanks for the help and support guys. Be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## N J Xkey (May 2, 2014)

I am literally doing a happy dance for you at my keyboard!! (be thankful you can't see it!) WOO HOO!!! I'm completely made up for you. So well deserved. I told my husband when I was reading your book that you were going to be the next big name in Horror. *smug mode* It gets so tiresome being right all the time... 

Seriously I'm grinning like a loon here! Such great news


----------



## Dave Watson (May 2, 2014)

Cheers NJ. I'm actually supposed to be studying for my last university exam which I have at 2pm this afternoon. Concentration for that's totally gone out the window!


----------



## Gavrushka (May 2, 2014)

LOL Congratulations, ya big dafty! 

That is awesome news. - I'll make a start on the bronze bust for the Hall of Fame!


----------



## Dave Watson (May 2, 2014)

You can use my avatar to work with, Gav. Make sure you get the hip flask in.


----------



## Kyle R (May 2, 2014)

Dave Watson said:


> Be sure to keep you posted.



You'd better! 

Congrats. Now let's hope the Big Six start a bidding war over you. :encouragement:


----------



## Caragula (May 3, 2014)

Congratulations Dave, I've found my agent has really helped tighten my manuscript, so if you go with the agency, you'll definitely have someone fighting your corner and it makes a big difference.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 3, 2014)

As your goal is to be published by one of the big publishing houses, this is very positive news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## A_Jones (May 3, 2014)

That is so exciting.  I cant wait to pick your work up off the shelf.


----------



## Dave Watson (May 12, 2014)

Well, that's the written agreement with the agency singed and retured. Travelling down to old London town in the next few weeks to meet with my agent. Can't believe I can say that! 

Now need to get to work on the tightening up process. I was surprisingly okay with most of the changes she suggested, and found she was talking about the same things in the book I was always a bit unsure about myself.


----------



## Gavrushka (May 13, 2014)

I hope you captured the moment you signed with a photo or two. - So many defining moments. 

You been practising your signature, and papal wave?

Careful of those London folk with their bowler hats and strange cosmopolitan ways.

If you're not, get on Twitter, and we'll all spam the microblog to death when your release date approaches.


----------



## Tyler Danann (May 31, 2014)

Well done mate, it's good to see the small man get a hand up like this.


----------

